# check these guys out!



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought I'd share the newest piggies with yall.. 

































Piglets are quick so its hard to get a good pic.. lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Cute little oinkers! What are your plans for them? Bacon, pork chops, spare ribs?? Yummy! LOL!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Cute little oinkers! What are your plans for them? Bacon, pork chops, spare ribs?? Yummy! LOL!!


^^ all of the above... lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sooooooweee soooooooweee cute lil piggies;-)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

oooo nice!! They are so cute when they are little, minus the dirt... That's funny that you cant get them to listen to sit still so you can get a picture!  lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

aww I was expecting dogs just thought you like me and call them pigs lol. They are soo cute I wish I could have one.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I want some skin so I can make chicharones (pork rhinds, skins, cracklins, whatever you wanna call em)! Lol.. they're too cute girl!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Sooooooweee soooooooweee cute lil piggies;-)


Thanks. 


ames said:


> oooo nice!! They are so cute when they are little, minus the dirt... That's funny that you cant get them to listen to sit still so you can get a picture!  lol


I think baby pigs are 10 times faster than pups ever thought about being 


angelbaby said:


> aww I was expecting dogs just thought you like me and call them pigs lol. They are soo cute I wish I could have one.


Thanks 


ThaLadyPit said:


> I want some skin so I can make chicharones (pork rhinds, skins, cracklins, whatever you wanna call em)! Lol.. they're too cute girl!


Girl you know ill hook you up


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

I Smell BaCoooooooooooooooooooooN p


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My GF said "I want one". I said "I want pork chops." She hit me. LOL!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> My GF said "I want one". I said "I want pork chops." She hit me. LOL!


Lol.. 3 of the big ones are becoming porkchops today


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I have friends in the boonies who bought two piglettes and fattened them up on kitchen trash and had 2 HUGE pig roasts. It was AWESOME!

I'm only allowed to buy prebutchered pork. The GF wants one of those mini things as pets. I'm like, um, yeah, Ecko snack that costs $300, you're crazy. 

PS I'm sooooo jelous right now.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Lil piggies are so cute - even wild hog BABIES are adorable. I'd have to keep ONE as a yard pet. This is cute (stolen from another forum) - - 
rylee takes on the pigs.avi - YouTube


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I want the intestines too.. some good chitterlings in the making!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> I have friends in the boonies who bought two piglettes and fattened them up on kitchen trash and had 2 HUGE pig roasts. It was AWESOME!
> 
> I'm only allowed to buy prebutchered pork. The GF wants one of those mini things as pets. I'm like, um, yeah, Ecko snack that costs $300, you're crazy.
> 
> PS I'm sooooo jelous right now.


Yeah... Idk about having one as a pet.. they are pretty nasty.. lol


ThaLadyPit said:


> I want the intestines too.. some good chitterlings in the making!


Yeah.. I luv ur face and all but thats pretty gross


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

circlemkennels said:


> Yeah.. I luv ur face and all but thats pretty gross


LMAO! I love your face too! Chitterlings are good eatin, though, for reals. I hate cleaning them, b/c that's where the stench is, but they taste good when they're done.


----------

